# Keen soda bottle please help



## olarry (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a couple of keen soda bottles. They are aqua color, measure 9' tall, embossed "Keen" on front, on front at bottom reads "keen drinks satisfy 10 fluid ounces"  I am having no luck finding out any info on these bottles (date, value, where they were made, ect). Any help would be greatly aprecciated. Thanks and happy digging, Larry


----------



## gdaddy (Mar 5, 2016)

Larry, did you ever get an answer to your question?  I am new to this site and I am having a little trouble getting around.  I also have 4 of these Keen bottles in mint condition, and would like to know more about them. Terry


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 6, 2016)

The Gleeola Bottling Company of Montgomery, Alabama, was incorporated with capital of $6,400 by L. M. Keen, B. H. Mitchell, and H. E. McDonough. The Gleeola Bottling Company of Memphis, Tennessee, was incorporated with capital of $25,000 by E. C. Bolton, E. D. Herrick, and Ernest Sutton. Suttonâ€™s family owned the Memphis wholesale drug firm, Sutton-Cummings Company.


----------

